# Bianchi/Selle San Marco saddle Celeste



## BigonaBianchi (11 Oct 2013)

I need a new/nearly new celeste coloured Selle San Marco saddle as mine is worn through at the tip...this is the type supplied with C2C via nirones 2007-2010 but i think they are all much the same.
In good nic and cheap as chips...now there's a surprise


----------



## vickster (12 Oct 2013)

New here http://www.thebikeshop.de/epages/62303450.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62303450/Products/BIS3SPIDC


----------



## Easytigers (13 Oct 2013)

If you can hang on, a mate at work didn't get on with the one on his bike and I'll check with him on Monday to see what the condition of it is (he bought the bike second hand) and how much he wants (won't be much).


----------

